# IMPORTANT POLL, PLEASE VOTE!!!



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

If  you see this man today, you should:

A. RUN!!!

B. Call a mental health hospital

C. Wish him a Happy Birthday!

D. All of the above.


Yes, I know you can't vote, please play along with the story. arty:


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

B. I heard he's on the lou.... er... lamb.


----------



## mick (Nov 21, 2008)

It's Einstein's birthday?


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye,
Of all the people I want to see on the "loo".... yikes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 21, 2008)

I poll  D


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 21, 2008)

I want a recount.This poll is 'fixed':wink:


----------



## skiprat (Nov 21, 2008)

Roger, do you really want to see someone on the Lou?? Yikes:biggrin:

I vote D and

E; Pay for a hair cut for him:biggrin: 
and 
F; Wonder what he was doing here in Wales

Where is the old bugger anyway?


----------



## fernhills (Nov 21, 2008)

Lets see.-------D


----------



## fiferb (Nov 21, 2008)

E. Buy him a beer, or beverage of his choice. And then D.


----------



## Fred (Nov 21, 2008)

*D*efinitely ... :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

E, call the Police he is trying to steal a pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but the older I get the more time I spend in the loo.  And Colin, my friend, save a wee dram for me.  Tonight I toasted myself with 2-day old Coca-Cola.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 21, 2008)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD and then E a tall glass of 107 Old Weller.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Nov 21, 2008)

D it is!:bananen_smilies022:


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

I think he loses his power if he cuts his hair.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 25, 2008)

Who's Lou?


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> Who's Lou?



He's four posts north of yours.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, Lou!!

Missed the opportunity to remind you you're catching up!!!!!

Hope your day was "groovy, fab, gear!!"


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 25, 2008)

Ed,
   Is that a secret language between you and Lou? "groovy, fab, gear", or have you been smelling to much ink and toner?   We missed you while you were "vacationing". :')  I wish that I knew how to add stuff into the bodies of the post.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 25, 2008)

Skye said:


> He's four posts north of yours.



Why would he be under anyone?


----------



## mobrackett (Nov 27, 2008)

D  He may have new ideals for some new pens.


----------

